# Steam Maleware ??



## Antonio (6. August 2012)

Hey, 

Hab ein Problem mit Steam. Und zwar jedesma wenn steam en Update Lädt kommt bei 99% die Meldung das ich ne Maleware hab und beendet Steam wieder. Ich hatte schonmal das Problem und hab mit Virustotal Steam nochma gescannt, danach ging steam wieder und die Meldung von Avast kam nichtmehr jetzt hab ich wieder das Problem und es geht nix... 

Bitte um eure Hilfe


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2012)

Fehlalarm, hab ich auch und Google bestätigt eine Fehlermeldung.
Avast abschalten, Steam starten, Avast wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Antonio (6. August 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Fehlalarm, hab ich auch und Google bestätigt eine Fehlermeldung.
> Avast abschalten, Steam starten, Avast wieder aktivieren.


 
Danke dir. Hat Funktioniert


----------



## Shona (8. August 2012)

Oder einfach mal den kompletten Steam/Origin Ordner als Ausnahme hinzufügen dann kommen diese Fehlmeldungen nicht mehr 
Ich frage mich wann sie das mal in den griff bekommen den 2-3 mal im Jahr kommt das schon vor^^


----------



## Festplatte (18. August 2012)

Deswegen hab ich Avast! runtergeschmissen, nur noch Fehlalarme!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (18. August 2012)

Also ich habe seit nunmehr einem Monat Avast in Kombination mit Steam laufen - und das bisher ohne einen Fehlalarm. Hatte mein System aber auch gnadenlos neu aufgesetzt


----------



## Festplatte (18. August 2012)

RubinRaptoR schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe seit nunmehr einem Monat Avast in Kombination mit Steam laufen - und das bisher ohne einen Fehlalarm. Hatte mein System aber auch gnadenlos neu aufgesetzt



Ich ja auch!


----------

